# feeding help for fry(decap)



## thebigdaddy (Apr 12, 2006)

Here are some picture of the parents and several batches of fry. After reading all your advice I found out that my major problem was i wasnt feeding enough. I started feeding 1 cube every two hours to my babies and they all started to live no more deaths. I just wish parents would slow down I have new batch or 2 every 10 -12 days. Can sell fast enough now i have larger ones that are eating each other.

Now i post my qeustion? what are decapsulated shrimp? Can you just feed them to your new babies or do they to have to be incubated and hatched. Buying frozen cubes is getting way to expensive with all these babies. hope you enjoy pics . thanks again

I have 3-10 gallons with eggs or new fry
2- 29 gallon long with fry 3- 8 weeks
2 -30 gallon with fry 2-3 months old
2-55 gallon with fry 3-4 monthsold


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

decapsulated baby brine shrimp eggs; basically they are baby brine shrimp eggs with the shell taken off of them, you can feed them directly to your fry, but at times the fry won't take to them so you have to be persistent with them. Also, if you end up using this product, be sure that you don't overfeed because it will make a mess in your fry tanks. If the cubes are getting expensive for you, there's no beating freshly hatched baby brine shrimp; it takes a while to figure out how much to hatch in order to feed all of the fry for 3-4 times a day. Check out this website, this is where I get all of my bbs from. http://www.brineshrimpdirect.com Excellent job on those fish, awesome.

Also, for the fry, what I've found to be an excellent food for them and as long as you take care of their culture are "Microworms". They are about the size of baby brine shrimp and some are even smaller, taking care of the smaller fry with smaller mouths. Microworms have done wonders for my setup and is an excellent food. But still, nothing matches baby brine shrimp for fresh fry in nutritional value, also for baby brine shrimp you can enchance them by feeding them a product called super selco that gives me the fatty acids that fresh fry need to grow quick and healthy.


----------

